# Ibiza free camping?



## blackbeardsaunty (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi there, 

can I just ask if there is anywhere to camp free on Ibiza?

Many thanks,
John


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

blackbeardsaunty said:


> Hi there,
> 
> can I just ask if there is anywhere to camp free on Ibiza?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about Ibiza, but in general, in Spain free/ wild camping is illegal, see below.

_ At present areas of "Free" camping are very much restricted__ in Spain__. I don't know about France.
Here it depends on the Comunidad Autonoma, but in many it's totally prohibited and would be a prime way for the OP to fall foul of the law, get picked up and moved on. One reason is to protect country side from fire which is a real risk in Spain even in the winter, and also just to protect areas from environmental damage in general by walking off the path, leaving rubbish, etc.
Cómo conocer las zonas de acampada libre en España

Actualmente, las *zonas de acampada* en España se están *restringiendo *mucho debido a la *legislación *que regula este tipo de instalaciones. De esta manera, son pocas las zona de acampada libre que quedan en el territorio español, incluso está totalmente *prohibido *acampar en algunas comunidades autónomas, (few "free camping areas" remain in Spain and it is even totally prohibited in some Comunidades.) ya que son los gobiernos autonómicos quien determinan las leyes en materia de acampada. Si quieres hacer una salida a la naturaleza y pasar la noche en* tiendas de campaña*, es totalmente necesario que conozcas las zonas habilitadas para ello, ya que de lo contrario estarás infringiendo la ley y podrás ser sancionado por los agentes rurales.
_
Should imagine there's lots of space on the moon though..._
_​


----------



## blackbeardsaunty (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks Pesky, thought it might be a long shot.

yeh I tried the moon but didn't like it. it's getting quite commercial up there 

cheers,


----------



## blackbeardsaunty (Feb 25, 2014)

lovin' your sig too


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I have said it before but it's really strange that you can't go camping in Spain. There are some places that you can but there are a load of restrictions regarding times you can set up camp and times to pull it down. No idea about Ibiza though.

I know there have been a few posts regarding people wanting to set up campsites for tourists and it doesn't seem easy to even get this permission.
Seems to me there would be a room in the tourism market for someone who could provide a "wild camping" experience even if it was on a maintained campground.


----------

